# to know: a şti vs. a cunoaşte



## jboone

In many Romance languages the two verbs for 'to know' have complementary, not overlapping, domains: to know a person by experience (conocer, conoscere, connaître), to know a fact or thing (saber, sapere, savoir). While in some cases either verb could be used, the domains are fairly fixed.

In Romanian it seems the two verbs (a cunoaşte, a şti) are more interchangeable. I often her both 'Cunosc pe ea' and 'Ştiu pe ea', for example. The dictionary examples seem to agree that overlap is acceptable (I know the answer; I know Julie: both verbs are listed).

Do native speakers agree that Romanian seems more flexible in its use of the 'to know' verbs?


----------



## farscape

I guess it depends on the context:

Am *cunoscut* un scriitor la petrecerea ta -> I met a writer at your party. Here you can't replace *a cunoaşte* with *a şti* (am ştiut un scriitor la petrecerea ta). 

*Ştiu *unde stai -> I know where you live; "*Cunosc *unde stai" is less common and I wouldn't use it.

Eu te *cunosc *pe tine mai dinainte -> I know you from before. Eu te *ştiu *pe tine mai dinainte - almost identical in meaning.

Ştiu/Cunsoc răspunsul la întrebarea ta -> I know the answer to your question.

Eu *ştiu *ce vrei de la mine -> I know what you want from me. Eu *cunosc *ce vrei de la mine - sounds odd, I would not use it. 

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

jboone said:


> [...] While in some cases either verb could be used, the domains are fairly fixed.[...]



Yes, indeed they are.
„O cunosc” = I know her pretty well; I know her very well.
„O știu” = I can identify her out of a sea of people, but I do not necessarily _know-know _her.

Same case everywhere. „A ști” means to have an overall idea. „A cunoaște” means to actually have knowledge, or to have knowledge of something.
You may have heard an old saying, „Mulți știu - puțini cunosc”. It sums up the answer: many "know", or they think they know, but only a few really do.


----------



## farscape

So help me out here, RA:

Eu ştiu să citesc -> I have an idea about reading? In fact it means" I know how to read", period.
Eu cunosc să citesc  -> ?? You can't say that, can you?

The subtle nuance between the two verbs that you so cleverly pointed out is not applicable in all instances.

Welcome back, RA


----------



## Reef Archer

Ba este.
Potrivit rapoartelor românești dar și ale CIA, rata alfabetizării de pe la noi este de 97.3%. Așadar, aproape toată lumea știe să citească.

Potrivit rezultatelor tuturor examenelor din această vară, atât la cele care au fost supuși elevii cât și profesorii, rata de înțelegere a textului citit, de cunoaștere a mesajului din propoziție este undeva între 20 și 50%.

_A ști_ și _a cunoaște_ sunt două lucruri diferite. Un exemplu sună ciudat uneori fiindcă nu a fost repetat de suficient de multe ori pentru a lăsa impresia de natural.

Eu știu să citesc = eu cunosc relația dintre sunet și literă.
Eu [nu] cunosc ceea ce citesc = eu nu înțeleg nimic din ceea ce citesc.


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:


> Ba este.



OK, no worries, mate  



Reef Archer said:


> _A ști_ și _a cunoaște_ sunt două lucruri diferite. Un exemplu sună ciudat uneori fiindcă nu a fost repetat de suficient de multe ori pentru a lăsa impresia de natural.



Eu înţeleg nuanţa subtilă pe care vrei să o scoti în evidenţa dar nu e valabilă peste tot, exemplele sunt fortate şi nu sunt folosite în limbajul curent.

După tine, daca spun "eu ştiu să înot" înseamnă că am idee ce este înotul, pot să recunosc o persoană care înoată dar am şanse mari să ma înec dacă intru în apă .

Cam atât deocamdată,


----------



## Reef Archer

E exact același lucru. A ști să înoți și a avea o cunoaștere aprofundată asupra artei sau sportului în sine sunt două lucruri diferite.
Nu toți cunoscătorii de dat din mâini odată ajunși în apă sunt profesioniști în natație.

A ști să înoți = a nu te îneca.
A cunoaște natație = a avea abilitatea de a înota în diverse stiluri etc.


----------



## farscape

Nu-mi (mai) fac iluzii că te pot convinge să consideri si alte puncte de vedere, dar totuşi....

Lăsând deoparte expresia "cunosc nataţie" [*sic*] hai să vedem ce se întâmplă cu aceste verbe când le transformăm în substantive: Ştiinţă şi Cunoaştere.

Care din ele este ambiguă şi de multe ori empirică şi care are o fundaţie riguroasă şi presupune aprofundare?

Ce vreau să spun este că diferenţa netă pe care o propui între _a şti_ şi _a cunoaşte_ este mult mai nuanţată şi depinde de context iar de cele mai multe ori verbele sunt echivalente ca înţeles. 

f.


----------



## Reef Archer

Da, poți renunța la a lua la modul personal fiecare aport de-ale mele pe acest forum. Eu, unul, nu încerc să conving pe nimeni de nimic. Sunt sigur pe contribuțiile mele exact așa cum ești sigur și tu pe ale tale. Impresia mea, în ceea ce te privește, este că abordezi inginerește un domeniu al științelor socioumane, ceea ce-mi pare un nonsens, dar nu mă simt indignat din cauza asta câtuși de puțin.
În viziunea mea, limba este _un ceva_ viu, organic, ce evoluează în ciuda canoanelor. Încercăm clasificări de tot felul, dar suntem mereu în urma ritmului ei de creștere, niciodată înainte.

Multe dintre chestiunile ivite în acest spațiu au fost dezbătute îndelung pe parcursul anilor de școală. Concluziile dictate sau acceptate în cercurile „specialiștilor” într-ale limbii contravin uneori uzanțelor. Îmi dau seama că unele observații de-ale mele pot părea a fi prostii crase. Ele au însă o bază, chiar dacă nu e cineva, sau majoritatea, de acord cu cele spuse.
Este și cazul _știință și cunoaștere empirică_. Cea de-a doua are, în general, conotații proaste; toată lumea ar vrea să se adune sub stindardul _științei_. La o cercetare aprofundată însă, dar care nu își are locul aici, vei vedea că e de ales _cunoașterea empirică_, în detrimentul _științei_. Afirmația asta șochează, dar numai fiindcă percepția este poluată de atributele eronate atârnate conceptului. Curăță prejudecățile și ți-ai schimbat instantaneu percepțiile.
Similar, _organizația birocratică_. Toată lumea se plânge de _birocrație_. În ciuda acestui lucru, fiecare absolvent de _management organizațional_ îți va confirma faptul că _birocrația_ este cea mai bună formă de funcționare a oricărei organizații (se tinde spre _adhocrație_, dar acesta e mai degrabă un concept teoretic, dificil de pus în aplicare).
Și nu va încerca „să te convingă” de asta. Ți-o va spune. Este un fapt. Demonstrația e amplă și necesită un spațiu separat. La fel, necesită o pleiadă de alte cunoștințe de bază fără de care demonstrația e doar o poliloghie pe care nu o vei accepta niciodată.
Tot ceea ce poate face cel care întreabă este să aleagă un răspuns, dacă-i place.
Nici măcar nu trebuie să fie cel corect


----------



## farscape

Cu toată ingineria mea mărginită şi lipsită de perspective socio-umaniste dă-mi voie să te mai plictisesc cu trei comentarii (oricum le şterge moderatorul):

- apropo de "cunosc nataţie". Constantin Noica are o carte intitulată "Cuvânt Împreună Despre Rostirea Românească" - când o spune el, are semnificaţie şi e îndreptăţit să găsească înţelesuri noi. Dacă o spune/scrie altcineva, este aberant şi nu face sens.

- birocrat are conotaţii aproape peiorative in România. În alte părţi, _bureaucrat_ este funcţionar de stat sau în minister, iar _top bureaucrat_ este un ministru adjunct, o persoană apolitică care conduce un minister. Nu-i nevoie de nici o diplomă ca să înţelegem asta.

 - La o "şezătoare" literară unul dintre criticii du jour se ridică şi prezintă o analiză literară centrată pe un concept nou, *stealul*. Totul este solid şi de bun simţ, mai puţin... stealul. Profesoara de literatura română (care era nepoata lui Lucian Blaga) este foarte contrariată şi întreabă din ce limbă provine cuvântul steal. "Din româneşte, l-am inventat eu" răspunde autorul. Profesoara îl priveşte lung şi-i răspunde: "Când ai să fii tu Eminescu atunci poate că ai să poţi să adaugi cuvinte noi la vocabularul limbii române, dar până atunci..."

Scopul forumului este de a ajuta pe cei care au nevoie de lămuriri în privinţa folosirii limbii române conform normelor curente şi al uzului acceptat de majoritatea vorbitorilor. Mai ales pentru cei care nu vorbesc româna "de-acasă" interpretările polivalente/avangardiste şi filosofice/elitiste nu sunt de folos, ba dimpotrivă pentru că ei nu ştiu ce să aleagă.

Ingineru' farscape out.


----------



## Reef Archer

- poate-ți pica mai bine „cunosc fotbal”. Singura diferență constă în popularitatea superioară a fotbalului, deci ocurența sporită în exprimare. Aberant, la fel ca frumusețea sau greșeala, numai în ochiul celui care privește.

- birocratul e una, birocrația e alta. Conotațiile, bune sau proaste, din nou, doar în urechea celui care ascultă. Țin însă de puțina cunoaștere, nu de fapte.

- a) doamna cu pricina e îndrituită a fi judecător al limbii așa cum nepoții lui Enescu ar fi automat virtuozi ai viorii. Geniul nu se transmite genetic. Tu vezi în opinia dumneaei o mare profunzime, eu văd inabilitate de a prinde o idee.
  b) nu știu dacă Eminescu a inventat măcar un singur cuvânt. El a potrivit cuvinte. Asta e și definiția dată de Arghezi artei stihurilor. Cele care l-au consacrat drept geniu au fost felul unic în care a potrivit cuvintele și inserarea unor mesaje și simboluri puternice printre stihuri. Asta e diferența dintre el și toate milioanele de alți versificatori. Asta i-a dat dreptul de a folosi pleonasme („cobori în jos”) și flexionări atipice ale cuvintelor. Dacă știi de vreun cuvânt inventat de el - și binecuvântat de nepoata dlui Blaga - spune-mi-l, te rog, și mie.

- scopul acestui forum este, în înțelegerea mea, acela de a prezenta formele corecte de folosire a limbii române. Nu de a perpetua greșeli într-atât de încetățenite încât și unii profesioniști le consideră corecte. Vezi ralantiul.
După ce m-am trezit că mi-l subliniază ca incorect auto-corectorul, am profitat de prima ocazie pentru a-l strecura într-o conversație. La prima rostire, unii mustăceau. Insistând cu „ralantiul” meu, cineva s-a simțit obligat să mă corecteze. Exact ca în schița caragialiană, domnii Goe au decretat că „relanti” se spune.
Nu se spune.
Și nu spun că nu se spune „relanti” elitiștii, filosofii și avangardiștii. O spun cei care cunosc limba română, pur și simplu.


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:


> - ...
> - a) doamna cu pricina e îndrituită a fi judecător al limbii așa cum nepoții lui Enescu ar fi automat virtuozi ai viorii. Geniul nu se transmite genetic. Tu vezi în opinia dumneaei o mare profunzime, eu văd inabilitate de a prinde o idee.



Ştiu şi eu... ? Geniul nu se moşteneşte dar are nevoie de educaţie. Doamna respectivă , printre altele, a fost de faţă la întrebarea adresată lui Arghezi pe care am pomenit-o aici (înţeleg că ţi-a plăcut şi ţie) şi avea cultura şi educaţia necesară.



> ... Dacă știi de vreun cuvânt inventat de el - și binecuvântat de nepoata dlui Blaga - spune-mi-l, te rog, și mie.



Mă aştep să consideri exemplul de mai jos o "flexionare atipică" - substantivarea adjectivului prin articulare:

 "Din sânul *vecinicului *ieri / Trăieşte azi ce moare"  (Luceafărul, Mihai Eminescu). Adjectivul veşnic (vecinic) este folosit aici ca substantiv.
"E *un adânc* asemene / Uitării celei oarbe" ibidem




> - scopul acestui forum este, în înțelegerea mea, acela de a prezenta formele corecte de folosire a limbii române. Nu de a perpetua greșeli într-atât de încetățenite încât și unii profesioniști le consideră corecte.



Perfect de acord, forme corecte şi uzitate: _cunosc fotbal/box/karate_ este o expresie argotică din aceeaşi familie cu "Cine ştie cunoaşte!, Ăsta cunoaşte bă, le vede!"


...


----------



## Reef Archer

farscape said:


> Mă aştep să consideri exemplul de mai jos o "flexionare atipică" - substantivarea adjectivului prin articulare:
> 
> "Din sânul *vecinicului *ieri / Trăieşte azi ce moare"  (Luceafărul, Mihai Eminescu). Adjectivul veşnic (vecinic) este folosit aici ca substantiv.
> "E *un adânc* asemene / Uitării celei oarbe" ibidem...


Uhm... da' nici măcar flexionare nu prea e 

În primul rând, e o diferență între _substantivizare_ și _substantiv_. Asta excede însă ideea.
Apoi, inversiunile nu sunt ceva nemaiîntâlnit, câtuși de puțin. Topica propoziției fiind liberă în limba română, nu ne împiedică nimeni (așa cum sunt împiedicați utilizatorii de engleză) să folosim adjectivul înainte sau după substantivul pe care îl determină. Iar _vecinic_, deși nu sunt sigur, cred că era forma uzitată în Moldova secolului XIX.

_Un adânc_ nu este adjectiv; este sinonimul _abisului_ în exemplul oferit de tine.

„Cine știe cunoaște” este posibil să fie o emanație a argoului. N-am idee asupra originii sale, dar ne servește perfect discuției: este o formulare de întărire a sensului lui „a ști”.
Vezi bine că e insuficient pentru a descrie pe cineva care chiar... cunoaște


----------



## farscape

_Adânc_ este adjectivul, _un adânc_ este substantivul  _Vecinicul_ este substantivul format prin articularea adjectivului _vecinic_ (veşnic, arhaism). Mai clar de-atât... dar sunt convins că ai văzut şi tu, singur, dar nu-ţi place concluzia.



....


----------

